# Haven't been here in awihle.



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Between getting married and getting ready to move to Hawaii we've been pretty busy. Now we have a new addition, making our total 3 dogs and 1 cat.









This is Ranger our newest addition. And our last addition for the forseable future.

We adopted Ranger because I am having some balance/sight/speech issues and the neurologist does not know if I have seizures or some other issue. He did confirm that I would squish Dixon if I fell on him, so he suggested a larger dog to help with the balance. (Great neurologist they have lots of seizure alert dogs that go in and out there and they are so wonderful with Dixon being there).









Ranger is 3 months old and 21 lbs.

He already fits perfectly into Dixon's newest vest.










I also plan on doing Search and Rescue with him

As he literally is fearless and adventurous









Don't ask me how he got up there, I still can't figure it out.

And here we are this morning on our second day together. 

He is a quick study he learned sit perfectly yesterday and as you can see is still grasping down. He is good at leave it as long as it's not more than one kibble. (more than one kibble is just too tempting!)

He is also learning bow, and wave and place. He carries things so we're definitely going to teach him retrieves.

Ranger - Service dog Candidate - learning the basics. - YouTube

Weirdest thing he's eaten is the #2 key off my keyboard. I just can't find it.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

And a wedding picture of course.

you'll notice in the video I cut off all my hair. Pretty much right after the wedding.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations on Ranger! Sounds and looks like he will be the perfect service dog for you. And he is so cute as well! Beautiful wedding picture! Looking forward to hearing and seeing more of Ranger!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back. Congratulations on your wedding-your picture is beautiful, you were a gorgeous bride.

Ranger is adorable, sounds like he's a perfect match for you.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks so much! We guess that Ranger is a Shep/Husky and whatever else is roaming around Kentucky. People think 3 dogs is crazy but I so far am not seeing a difference except for puppy messes and focusing on him not eating stuff. Not a big deal.

when the rescue dropped him off they were like, "this just doesn't daunt you at all..."

Last night when he was wailing in the crate I wanted to rip off my own ears (or yoink out his vocal cords) either way. But eventually he settled.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Ranger is such a cutie. Your wedding picture is beautiful. I love the way you did your hair in the braid with the flower and I like your new short hair too. Congrats on your wedding.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats on the wedding. Your new addition is a cutie and Dixion too. How is Moxie doing?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Moxie loves the new pup he drops stuff everywhere for her to eat. he keeps dixon busy so she gets a break from playing and just gets to snuggle while the boys act like boys.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on the wedding, and Ranger, and the move to Hawaii!!!! I hope Ranger is grows into exactly the service dog you need.  You are surrounded by support, that's so awesome.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

My friend had a good point. She thinks he might be part anatolian shepherd.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> My friend had a good point. She thinks he might be part anatolian shepherd.


He gave me that impression too. He should be a nice big dog that will be able to provide the stability you need. Cute too!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the wedding and new puppy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great so see you back! You look absolutely stunning in your wedding pic!!

Ranger sure looks like a cutie-pie...wishing you all the best with him!

P.S love the name


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats on you newest Addition and the wedding of course. Beautiful picture! 

:wavey:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I just feel like he totally looks like a Ranger. It's like Moxie you know? I am not so sure about Dixon's name, but Moxie, Ranger and Denzel definitely look the part.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that picture! He looks very confident, hahaha


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy growth spurt batman!

Yeah he's growing like a weed. Still has all his baby teeth so not even 4 months old yet!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Great photos! Ranger is something! Love the 'confident' photo!


----------

